# Funny farmer commercial



## Sheepdog (Jan 17, 2012)

I posted this in another thread when a member mentioned how the British use a term apparently meaning testicles to voice their annoyance.... Bollocks. Austalians however don't use that term, we say 'Bugger'... which has lost its original meaning and has now become part of the Aussie language. It was once considered a little crass but as Australia has evolved and gotten more away from the British influence, the word is now an accepted part of Austrlalian slang and rarely is offence taken when it is used. More than likely originally a British term (the Brits will say "Bugger Off" where as Aussies don't tend to use that term, they do indeed use the word in many instances.

Bugger all.... nothing
It's a bugger we didn't get any rain.

Here is a link to one of the funniest Aussie commericals (or ads = short for advertisement as we would call it). It is a commerical for a Toyota hylux ute... a small pickup that is commonly used on farms and stations. The farmer uses the word bugger a number of times when things go wrong. After the commercial aired, it was not uncommon to see a toyota with a bumper sticker that said... bugger.

The commercial aired on commercial TV during normal daytime hours, as very few Australians would have thought that it was uncouth, it's just part of Aussie culture. The commercial aired probably around 1994 or 1995.. I can't remember exactly when.

http://youtu.be/6RfAYnCxkK0

Hope no-one thinks it is inappropriate, I don't mean to offend anyone, if it were offensive in Australia I certainly wouldn't post it... but I am sure there will be some of you who will see the humour in it and no doubt be able to relate to it... I know I did.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

That is too funny.  Especially the part where he pushes the fence post and the whole line of fence goes flat!


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 17, 2012)

NO offense here......that was funny.

I had to giggle when the dog lande in the mud.


----------



## Chirpy (Jan 17, 2012)

I've seen that before and belly laughed.   Thanks for bringing it back...  I belly laughed again.  

Laughing is good for the soul and for physical wellness... so, I sure hope people can laugh and enjoy..  that was great!


----------



## Sheepdog (Jan 17, 2012)

You're welcome guys. Glad you enjoyed it... it's a bit of an Aussie farmer's classic


----------

